# How much do bikes depreciate in value?



## glahnb (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope this question doesn't violate any rules. I know on some forums you can't put for sale ads, but I want it to be clear I have no intention of selling my bike through this forum.

I bought a Haro Escape as my first "real" mountain bike this summer. It's really nice, but my LBS has a Redline 29er I just fell in love with after a ride today. Keeping both is not an option. 

I paid a little more than $500 with tax for the Haro. How much should I expect to get used for it? I figure they'd kill me in a trade, but they offered to put the bike on consignment too, I just don't know a fair price to start at. Can anyone give some advice? I don't want to look like a fool when I take it back. It's got some nicks and dings in it. Even though it's only a few months old, I have put a lot of mile on it since summer, mostly lighter single track and a few rough trails.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

If you hadn't bought the bike, and you were buying it as your first bike, what would you be willing to pay for it? $500 for the Haro new, scratched and well used, I'd say $350 or so. I'm not a pro on estimating prices. But that puts enough gap between it and a new bike that I'd consider it over a brand new one.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*deprecision*

After you've sold it for $175, down the road you will be kicking yourself.'Cause sooner or later you might come up with a lot of uses for it.
I hate taking my one and only good bike out in the rain!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Try for $250. 

Another forum's general guidelines are:

- 50% for used
- 10% for each year it is old
- 10% for dings and scratches outside of normal use

+ 10% for rare / high demand items.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*price*

I totally agree with emtnate.On his figures.This might might be the wrong time of year to sell a bike.If you got the bike in early spring,then thought you would sell it in August,yeh,you should get at least half.People on craigslist are looking for bargains.The economy is in the toilet.So if things improve it might my as worth much now as it will be this spring.Maybe more.That's why I would consider being a little more flexible on your options.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

1989'ish Giant Sedona, bought used for $200 in 1992, sold for $50 in 2002.
1995 Trek 9000, bought new for $650, traded in for $200 in 2002. 
2004 Mongoose DXR-AL (24" wheels). Bought new for $119, sold for $50 in 2008.

Interestingly, the Mongoose has retained it's value better than the others.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

1989'ish Giant Sedona, bought used for $200 in 1992, sold for $50 in 2002.
1995 Trek 9000, bought new for $650, traded in for $200 in 2002. 
2004 Mongoose DXR-AL (24" wheels). Bought new for $119, sold for $50 in 2008.

Interestingly, the Mongoose has retained it's value better than the others.


----------



## nealric (Dec 4, 2006)

I disagree on an instant 50% hit for being used if less than a year old. Bikes I see sold tend to lose more like 1/3 for used bikes less than a year old in perfect condition.


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

nealric said:


> I disagree on an instant 50% hit for being used if less than a year old. Bikes I see sold tend to lose more like 1/3 for used bikes less than a year old in perfect condition.


Depends on how fast you want to sell it, and how much demand there is for that particular make/model/size. To move an entry-level bike quickly, you might be lucky to get 1/2. I think this applies to most toys (electronics, stick/ball gear, etc), though there are exceptions -- some specific items, SC Nomads and Nikon-/Canon-brand lenses come to mind, trade used at prices that make you wonder why anyone would bother.


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

I usually wont even consider a bike or bike part unless its 50% of original price. Put in on high and let them talk you down. If you don't get any hits, then you know the demand for that paticular model is low. Drop the price and see how many hits you get. They economy is driving the prices on everything down. Good luck.


----------

